# Fischen an der Côte d'Azur nähe nizza !!!



## Hecht Moritz (4. Januar 2013)

Hi Boardies ,
Also ich fahre ende mai in den urlaub nähe nizza.Ich würde gerne in frankreich aneln gehen ich habe mich ein bischen informiert|rolleyes ein bischen....Also ich wollte eigentlich ein bischen spinnfischen auf wolfsbarsch ?Braucht man im meer eine angelelaubnis Karte???? Und kennt ihr einige gute stellen wenn jemand nichts ueber wolfsbarsche weiß dann auchgerne was anderes wie meeräschen angeln ode so was...am besten mit plaetzen und Methoden

Vg
moritz:vik:


----------



## CKBW (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fischen an der coted azur nähe nizza !!!*

Meines Wissens nach brauchst du in Frankreich am Meer keine Angelkarte, als ich vor ein paar Jahren am Meer geangelt habe war es so das du vom offen Meer aus bis zum Ersten Hinderniss ( Brücke etc....) angeln darfst. Informier dich aber bitte nochmal genau vor ort, vllt hat es sich mitlerweile geändert. 

Mfg 
CKBW


----------



## Schneidi (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fischen an der coted azur nähe nizza !!!*

soweit ich weiß brauchst auch keine am meer, wenn du vom ufer fischst. hat jemand evtl auch tipps für den Congre?


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fischen an der Côte d'Azur nähe nizza !!!*

Stell dir Wolfsbarsch nicht zu einfach vor, ich bin da jetzt schon lange dran! Das ist eine Wissenschaft für sich. gute Stellen sind rar und gut gehütet, unwahrscheinlich das die jemand hier preisgibt. 

Conger in Häfen,  Fischfetzen mit stabilem Vorfach. Nach dem Biss direkt vom Boden hochziehen, sonst sitzt er im Felsen.


----------

